# Detailers around the Wolverhampton Bilston area?



## 335xd (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi does anyone know of any decent detailers in and around Wolverhampton or Bilston. It's been 5 weeks since I washed my car and it's bugging me now. However just don't fancy taking it to my local with their weapons of mass abrasion...

Thanks


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Midlands Car Care are based around Walsall IIRC


----------



## 335xd (Apr 29, 2016)

It's a good shout but I understand they're normally busy with vehicle wrapping etc


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Auto Detox in Cannock. Great guy. Always busy but definitely worth a call.


----------



## 335xd (Apr 29, 2016)

sludge59 said:


> Auto Detox in Cannock. Great guy. Always busy but definitely worth a call.


I'll give both a call tomorrow I think. See what they can do.

Cheers dudes


----------

